# boilie question



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

Ok, made my first attempt at making my own boilies last night. basickly I used cherry suger free jello, corn meal, flower, water, vinella extract. got a desent consistency let it all dry for a few days in the fridge wraped in foil. I thought it would harden up but it was still soft and not able to sit on a hook. So I put some corn meal and flower in a bowl and kneeded handfulls of the mix untill it was pretty hard. Like the carp bait from the store. 

I took 1/2 of it and rolled 1 inch balls, brought water to a boil and tossed em in there. stired every 2 min for 6 min. Stuck em in the fridge in a zip lock with 1 tbl spoon more extract, stiring em around in the bag every few hours. Now there pretty hard, like if I tossed 1 in the air 10 feet I dought it hitting the driveway would break it. With my fingers i can break it apart but I really got to press on it pretty hard. Is this what I was looking for for a hair rig? I have never seen a boilie before so I would apreciate any thoughts. Tks


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Sounds like it should work, but keep in mind that you can use others baits with the hair rig as well. Sweet and maize (boiled field corn) are also good for the hair rig.

Also, don't expect the boilie to be some kind of miracle bait. It is often a good idea to chum freebies around your hookbait. This can be boilies, sweet corn, maize or, what I like, method mix.

Method is similar to a dough bait but it is course and just moist enough to endure the cast and settle on the lakebed.

One easy recipe to try this time of year is oats. Get a canister of old fashioned oats, a can of creamed corn and a palm full of kosher salt. Mix the salt and creamed corn (add a bit of flavoring if you wish), and then mix in the oats until they are evenly coated. Leave the oats in a sealed bucket for a few minutes before use, so they can suck up some of the liquid.

Take the oats and pack them around your sinker before casting. An inline lead (egg sinker) or purpose built method feeder will work best, but you may be able to use an offset lead like a swivel or bass casting sinker.

A key to carp fishing is creating a buffet in a small area and continually put a rod in it or just outside of it. This draws the fish to the area and can create a competition food amongst the fish that will induce runs.

One last note. Make sure to loosen your drag to prevent the rod from being pulled in. Then just wait for the drag to sing, pick up the rod and tighten the drag. Make sure not to over tighten the drag or you risk pulling the hook from the carp's soft lips.

Have fun and let us know how the boilies work out.


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for the reply tim, actually that brought up another question that has been buggin me. Do you chum over time or all at once. for example if say you were using caned corn to chum would you toss a whole can out or send it a handfull at a time? In a 3-4 hour carp hunt how many cans of corn would you go threw? I know you can chum with other baits just trying to get how much and how fast in perspective. Tks again man, was very helpfull.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

That is really hard to answer since it depends on water, size/number of fish, and the level of activity you are seeing in your area. The general rule is feed a little and do it often. In 3-4 hours I can see you going through more than three cans, but I haven't used sweet corn in a long while.

Generally I bait up pretty good when I start to get a food signal in the area, and then I will freshen the area every half hour to an hour. At those internals anywhere from 1-3 handfuls should do the trick.

There is no solid rule, and there are certain places, especially one spot at Alum Creek, where you can go through 10 gallons of maize in an 8 hour night session, and that is chummed 2.5 gallons at a time.

Everyone does things a little differently and it will take some time to get into a style that you are comfortable/confident with. If you get a chance to fish with other carp anglers definitely do it since there is always something you can learn from other anglers.


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks a lot tim, I know nothing is written in stone but this gives me a better picture of what to try. Sry to push so many questions but my buddies son (adopted @ birth) has to go out of state for the summer to live with his bio dad, were taking him out for 1 more fishing trip before he goes. I have got him on bluegill, bass, catfish we would love for him to hook into a carp before he takes of for the summer. Tks for all the help ill let ya know how we do.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

All the boilies I have used were fairly hard, sometimes requiring a bait drill to make a hole. I know some boilies have egg in the mix... I've never tried to make them...except for that one time and we won't get into that...

To use them though, I would bait an area with similarly flavored particles like sweet corn, chick peas, method mix, etc. 

As far as chumming.... Do your heaviest chumming a day or two in advance. In rivers, I'd chum 2-3 gallons of field corn or sweet corn with method if you like and do it about a day in advance. In a large lake, I'd do it about the same....by large I mean big reservoirs like Alum Creek. Ponds and pits just depends on the population and size of the water.

Where do you normally fish?


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

I am in youngstown. I fish Lake Milton and mill creek park mostly. Most likley we will take the kid out to milton, make it more of a fishing trip for him. Where do I get corn by the gallon, would wall mart have it or do I have to run out to gander mountain/dicks? 

Next trip I will try chuming a day in advance, seems like a really good idea expecally at the local park. Im only 1/2 a mile from mill creeks lake in youngstown. Tks a ton for the advice.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Field corn you buy by the bag. As far as preparing it, fill a five gallon bucket about 1/2 way with corn then fill the bucket with water. You'll be surprised just how much water the corn with soak up. Then boil the corn for about 15-25 minutes. It will be nice and soft so you can get a bait needle through it. 

Canned sweet corn you can buy at Sam's club in giant cans(can't remember the size). It's a bit more expensive to chum with though...but not a whole lot. I think the giant cans at Sam's are a little over $2.

It would be a pretty long drive, but have you considered coming down to the CAG carp event at Deer Creek? You'd be able to see everything we're talking about and probably walk away with some gear and a fully belly. Check out the deer creek thread if you haven't already.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

I second what Bouncer said, The Deer Creek social we are hosting would be a great chance to see how other people from around the state target Carp as well as enjoy a good cook out with fellow OGF members.


We buy most of our method mix & chum for Carp fishing at rural animal feed stores. You can also get all sorts of feeds at your local Tractor supply store. Good luck - Gary


----------

